# onkyo NR_818 question



## beep7886 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey guys so I just set up my new Onkyo(NR818) and replaced my old onkyo (SR508).

My current setup is the martin logan motion 262:

2 motion 2 front speakers
1 motion 6 center speaker
2 motion 2 surround speakers
dynamo 700w sub woofer

It seems when I had this exact setup hooked up to my old onkyo(SR508) the volume level would typically be around 45 to 55. However, it seems with me new onkyo(NR818) I have the volume between 65 and 75 to achieve the same volume as the old receiver.

Is this normal?? I would think since this receiver offers more watts per channel than my old onkyo I would not have to turn up the volume as high, but the opposite seems to be occurring.

any thoughts??
thanks, 
Brandon


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Brandon, did you run the Audyssey room setup yet?


----------



## beep7886 (Sep 6, 2012)

yes the first thing I did was run the setup


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your levels are not uncommon as receivers now dont have a volume control that goes to 250% like the old days. If your at 85% of its maximum output that equates to about 65dbs (Reference level is 75dbs). 
On the older receivers you rarely went past 1/3 of the volume knobs full rotation anything more than half was clipping the amps and just ridiculous. These days when you reach 100% or 0db on the display thats about the maximum that the receiver will go before distortion so thats where the limit is now placed.


----------



## beep7886 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you very much Tony

Brandon


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem. Just to make sure, when you ran Audyssey did you place the mic on a tripod at ear level where you sit and do at least 4 position readings?


----------



## beep7886 (Sep 6, 2012)

I did 8 position readings and I placed the mic on top of a bunch of stacked pillows (probably not legit) but they were at ear height


----------



## beep7886 (Sep 6, 2012)

should I redo the setup with tripod??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, the pillows will affect the readings. I would defiantly get a tripod. Just a simple camera tripod nothing fancy.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I picked up a cheap mic stand at the local music store and it works great.


----------

